# History of Perineal Laceration - Our doctors did anesthesia



## karenwebb (Sep 27, 2011)

Our doctors did anesthesia on a patient who had a history of fourth degree laceration. We are trying to figure out what would be the proper ICD-9 code to use. It was orginally billed with V23.4. I was looking at 664.31 but we weren't too sure whether that would work


----------



## tgessinger (Sep 27, 2011)

I would use diagnosis V23.49 - pregnancy with other poor obstertric history.


----------

